# Olsens 1980/81/82



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

ANDREW WILSON M73 was transferred to Jersey in 1979 (though the Milford register is vague on the date), registered as J539. She returned to Milford in Dec 1981, with the same Milford PRN as before.

I'd be grateful if anyone has Olsen's in 1980, 81 or 1982, and let me know the name of the Jersey owner if it's recorded in any of those editions.

BarryJ


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

Owner's in the 1980 one is Giuseppe Antoniazzi, Haverfordwest & Kenneth Lodge, Milford Haven.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

No Jersey reistration on Olsens 1980 - 84 only M73.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much to Tony and Mike.

Either Olsens or the Milford Register or both are wrong. Just to complicate the issue, the Milford Register's page for VIRTUE PETTIT / ANDREW WILSON, the port to which she belongs has Milford crossed out and Fleetwood added. (She was certainly landing at FD.)

Antoniazzi and Lodge are Milford owners on May 1979, then the registrar has noted that the vessel is transferred to Jersey, followed by "@ Fleetwood" crossed out. The first register at the bottom states "Re-entered Book 5 Folio 12 on transfer from Jersey."

The Book 5 register records her new Milford owners as Antoniazzi and Lodge again, on Dec 1981, with the note "MAFF informed previously M73 and J539".

My guess is that Olsen's is wrong, but I can't prove it.

But thanks again, Tony and Mike - you've presented me with an interesting conundrum!

Regards,
Barry


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

To confuse things further Barry, I have a note "1979 - On offshore platform support and standby duties. Fishing Number may be removed." Did Antoniazzi & Lodge retain ownership throughout?
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Gil - a right potpourri!

I've added your comment, and someone, sometime will come up with the definitive narrative.

It's a bit like SCHIESTROOM - another one with omissions and a vague entry in the Milford register.

Best wishes,
Barry


----------

